# Boiler replacement



## Dennis Harbison (Jun 21, 2011)

I am in the process of replacing my oil fired boiler and since I personally do not work on them and have never installed one I thought it would be best to let the company that delivers me oil do it. I have checked with them as well as another service company and I am confused about what they are recommending. Bottom line is I am looking for a boiler manufacturer recommendation . Every service installer has their favorites but none of them agree on what boiler manufacturer is best. Any suggestions?


----------



## replacement (Aug 17, 2011)

I am expert engineer of boiler replacement. If you simply want to get the replacement of a regular combi boiler and related others, then certain important things need to be kept in mind.


----------

